# Tribalism



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I ponder the "individual vs. collective" issue. In America, as opposed to, say, China, democracy & the Bill of Rights seems to value the individual more, apart from the collective. I thought the internet would facilitate the idividual, but instead it seems to have polarized people into "factions" or little "tribes."


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

millionrainbows said:


> I ponder the "individual vs. collective" issue. In America, as opposed to, say, China, democracy & the Bill of Rights seems to value the individual more, apart from the collective. I thought the internet would facilitate the idividual, but instead it seems to have polarized people into "factions" or little "tribes."


Like the New Stasis in the arts, the advent of the Internet has been to multiply the number of discrete, separable tribes to which any individual can belong. I myself belong to 783 different tribal affiliations.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

I wouldn't think a collective of self-interested individuals to be a family or tribe . Some people
romantically believe our local food-coop is family . Not me . No disrespect to gentle , friendly 
people .


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

There are plenty of dystopian novels that explore this subject well.

1984
Animal Farm
Brave New World
Exit West
Fahrenheit 451
The Handmaid’s Tale
Ender’s Game
The Hunger Games
Divergent
A Game of Thrones


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

pianozach said:


> There are plenty of dystopian novels that explore this subject well.
> 
> 1984
> Animal Farm
> ...


Let's also add:

Gulliver's Travels
Erewhon
A Traveler from Altruria
Walden Two


----------



## philoctetes (Jun 15, 2017)

Why read a novel when you can live the real thing?


----------

